# Some new pics of upcoming products



## JBroida (May 14, 2013)

a small gallery 

Gesshin Ittetsu honyaki wa-sujihiki and Gesshin Hide Ginsanko Yanagiba


----------



## dmccurtis (May 14, 2013)

Gorgeous. Love the contrast in the finish on those sujihikis.


----------

